# Local Wood Suppliers/ mills in Northern CA



## Dabrese

Looking for Local sources or mills in northern california for slabbed and dimensional lumber. Any ideas out there?


----------



## rcs47

I'm midway between SF and Sacramento, so most of my sources are focused in this area.

There are some great hardwood yards in Sacramento. I use Hughes, but you also have Aura (also in Modesto and San Jose), Higgins, Rocklin Forest Products, CA Hardwood Producers in Auburn, Burls & More (http://www.thisoldwoodpile.com/) in Meridian, etc. I go to Berkeley for MacBeath (http://macbeath.com/ they are also in SF). There is PALS in Oakland and others located through San Jose and south, but I don't go that far for lumber. In the north bay, you have Mount Strom in Windsor. The Woodsman (http://www.thewoodsman.net/) in Stockton.

I have not used the following sawyers yet, but have saved their names for future use:

Frank Sieferman in Zamora, cel 530-383-5464. The Craigslist ad said he had walnut, sycamore, elm, locust, oak, she oak, redwood slabs and lumber.

Walnut near Davis - http://www.thewalnutplace.com/

Ron Trout in Twain Harte - http://westcoastlands.net/index.html

If you search the Urban Forrest Ecosystems Institute site (below) for portable sawmills, you should get a few more names.

http://www.ufei.org/urbanwood/directory.html

Good luck and happy building,

Doug


----------



## MedicKen

You can also try woodfinder.com.


----------



## rustfever

Don't forget the Allisons in Denair [Near Modesto]. They are great sawyers with their own WoodMizer mill


----------



## DanLyke

Aside from the reclaimed stuff I've lucked into on Craigslist, I've only bought retail and in small quantities. Those dealers have been Mount Storm, in Windsor just north of Santa Rosa, McBeath in Emeryville (between Berkeley and Oakland), and Jackel Enterprises in Watsonville (south of Santa Cruz).

I don't have space for the couple hundred BF of stuff I've got off of Cragslist already, so going direct to the sawyer and trying to store and dry from there seems like it really wouldn't work for me… I know there are a few guys in western Sonoma and Marin with portable mills, and one of the guys involved in Safari West has a business east of Santa Rosa selling some gorgeous slabs.

Hope some of this is helpful.


----------



## Danestar

Hughes and Aura get their wood from Capital Plywood which is a distributor. I wouldn't be surprised if others as well. There is a walnut guy in sac who has a tree service. However most of his stock is full of sap wood. He does have thicker stock but is naturally air dried. I am having a current issue with thick stock matching the eastern walnut found at Hughes. Partly is I have a few hundred BF of it and dont want to rebuy walnut cause I cant match the legs properly.

I am in Folsom area so I am really curious to see this post continue. Great info.


----------



## Mossman

I have sold our burl and now working on the logs for lumber we have over 10000 board ft. of Claro to mill in Covelo Ca.. Does anyone need work ? I have this wood presold as slab green milled but now I need a mill please help. Thanks Tom


----------



## WasabiJoe

I can start Monday.


----------



## kevinruiz

I have 5 very large walnet trees on my property in Modesto Ca, that I would like to mill. I am having trouble locating a portable sawyer. Does anyone know the best way to find one? Thanks for your assistance in advance.


----------



## millersmilling

Millers Milling is finally open in Elk Grove!

we have over 1000 pieces of artisan woods.
Redwood, Claro Black Walnut, Oak, Madrone, Ash, and others all reasonably priced.

Hello my name is Scot Miller and we reclaim urban woods from local trees and bring the finest wood to the average person who likes to make stuff from wood. We cater to the hobbyist. we have tons of smalls all the way up to huge slabs. the only thing you wont find here are ridicules prices.

Wednesday through Sunday 9-5 9864 Dino Drive, Elk Grove, CA 95624


----------



## abie

Glen Hollsworth has tons of Claro in his new facility in Sparks Nevada.
http://www.holsworthwoodworks.com


----------



## millersmilling

We also have tons of Claro (1000 slabs) and alot of Redwood

Heres the kicker- all our Claro under 20 inches wide is 8 a Bf over 20 inches wide is 9 a BF up to 34 inches wide.
916 969 9615 by appointment 
thanks
Scot

://www.facebook.com/millersmilling/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## chris6453

There is also M-4 Specialties in Guerneville at 15320 River road who stock amazing old growth redwood, Bay Laurel, maple ,madrone and all of the local species of burl . Tel # 707 490 4015 . They also have a Slab surfacing machine capable of 4.5 feet x 20 feet.


----------



## abie

PALS in Oakland is now out of Business


----------

